# Harrison Ford returns to Blade Runner sequel



## Saishin (Feb 27, 2015)

> Harrison Ford will reprise his role as police officer Rick Deckard in the forthcoming Blade Runner sequel, it has been confirmed.
> 
> Denis Villeneuve, who directed Hugh Jackman and Jake Gyllenhaal in kidnap drama Prisoners, is in talks to direct.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-31657466


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yay I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

Blade Runner II.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 27, 2015)

Please

No sequel


----------



## Matariki (Feb 27, 2015)

Was he human in the first film?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

The versions closest to Scott's vision strongly imply Deckard was actually a Replicant...plus Scott himself confirmed it in an interview. 

However, on account of that being stupid, I choose to ignore it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 27, 2015)

Still haven't seen the first one.



.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 27, 2015)

ane said:


> Please
> 
> No sequel



Basically.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 27, 2015)

*rolls eyes* 

Fucking idiots.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 27, 2015)

they should have gotten someone young.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

I was about to say "it's the same character decades later--why cast someone younger?" but then I realized that Deckard's a replicant. There's no way to know if he'd physically look the same or age because replicants aren't supposed to be able to live for decades--let alone one.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The versions closest to Scott's vision strongly imply Deckard was actually a Replicant...plus Scott himself confirmed it in an interview.
> 
> However, on account of that being stupid, I choose to ignore it.



Scott believed he was a Replicant, but Ford stated he believed otherwise and portrayed him as human.

Film was overrated anyway


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

Unfortunately in this case, Scott's word holds more credence than Ford's.


----------



## Shivers (Feb 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The versions closest to Scott's vision strongly imply Deckard was actually a Replicant...plus Scott himself confirmed it in an interview.
> 
> However, on account of that being stupid, I choose to ignore it.



What's stupid about it?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2015)

The film doesn't work as strongly on a thematic level if Deckard isn't a human.


----------



## Jena (Feb 27, 2015)

Last time Ridley Scott greenlit a decades-late sequel to a beloved franchise I learned 2 things:

1. Don't take your fucking helmet off on an alien planet
2. Never get your hopes up and don't trust in anything

So my expectations are pretty low.

And what the fuck more do you need out of this universe? They explored pretty much every question of morality that you can in the first movie. Can't wait for this one where it's just like an angry, confused old Harrison Ford rambling around a CG background while a foghorn blares amidst shitty dubstep and some chick in black spandex sensually runs away from him. That's my prediction for this film.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2015)

But it's been so long...I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't read anything said about this film, but I expect this to be two hours with CGI-jerking, which would disgust the living shit out of me.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 28, 2015)

The director did Prisoners and Enemy you fools. That is the most important news.

This is gonna be a dark and tense sci-fi noir.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 28, 2015)

Guess that's a good opportunity to finally finish the first one.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2015)

I rewatched the final cut last night. So good.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2015)

He's way too old  Didn't they learn anything from the last Indiana Jones movie or Ender's Game...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2015)

To be fair, Ford's age isn't what made those movies fail.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2015)

But it didn't really help


----------



## Saishin (Feb 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I rewatched the final cut last night. So good.


Scenically speaking it's gorgeous  but also the plot is very deep,wouldn't bad if they do more cyberpunk movies but with more action in it,Blade Runner wasn't a big hit when was released at cinemas because the audience didn't understand very much the plot,its 'value' was recognized later on,so I'd prefer if in this sequel there was action.


Swarmy said:


> He's way too old  Didn't they learn anything from the last Indiana Jones movie or Ender's Game...


Oh my god Indiana Jones 4,why Spielberg did that movie,he ruined everything 
Yeah they could choose a younger actor,Harrison Ford is great but I think he's too old for this kind of part,they should make him appear for a small cameo or co-protagonist


----------



## Succubus (Feb 28, 2015)

this is so fuckin' stupid.. oh yeah why not let's make a new home alone movie with macaulay culkin's return, derp.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 8, 2015)

Bikko said:


> this is so fuckin' stupid.. oh yeah why not let's make a new home alone movie with macaulay culkin's return, derp.


Damn be a little optimistic  much probably it's won't be awesome like the first one but maybe it'll be a decent film,who knows?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2015)

No.  Fuck you Ford.  I hope your next plane accident is even more brutal!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2015)

Rukia     pls


----------



## Rain (Mar 10, 2015)

tears in the rain


----------



## Saishin (Mar 11, 2015)

The Zhora scene,the city,the crowd,the rain,the atmosphere that this sequence gives is gorgeous,one of the best of the movie,if the sequel will not give the same feelings better don't make this movie 

[youtube]xOPA2XrnVUg[/youtube]


----------

